# Phal. Joy Sara Lady 'Nancy'



## couscous74 (Apr 27, 2007)

Flat flower. Very fragrant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

That's a nice one. Is it young, or does it usually have a low flower count?


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 27, 2007)

Delightful!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 28, 2007)

Gorgoeus! Love the colour and shape.


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2007)

nice one Marcus!


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2007)

That's pretty. I really want a plant for my office. Would you send me yours? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice Marcus...with violacea in the background, it decreases the the flower count.


----------



## Elena (Apr 28, 2007)

Cute Phal, looks extremely similar to a little NOID that's blooming for me just now too.


----------



## couscous74 (Apr 28, 2007)

This is the first blooming for this plant so I am hoping for a higher flower count next year.
Here is the description from Big Leaf Orchids:



> Phal. Joy Sara Lady 'Joy'
> (Brother Sara Gold X Ambonosa)
> 
> At first glance this flower has similar look to Phal. Brother Sara Gold. The hybridizer said that this cultivar has more flower count and darker color than Phal. Brother Sara Gold by breeding with Phal. Ambonosa - a primary with good color, and flower count. This plant was awarded at WOC in France.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the colour and pattern!


----------



## couscous74 (May 22, 2007)

*Updated photo*


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

Excellent colour, and it is very flat!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2007)

Luscious!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive colour!!! :clap:


----------

